# Yamaha YS928J Going Up For Sale



## SnowChopper (Oct 12, 2021)

I have made the decision to sell my YS928J.
Bought about 6 or so years ago and used sporadically as snowfall amounts per storm usually have not been not enough to pull it out of the garage unless it snows 6"+. Last year was the most it was used since i have owned it but the driveway at my new house is only 2 cars wide by 25-30' so it is a bit of overkill. Some paint missing in the bucket from the gravel by my old garage. Other than that it is like new.
I will be placing the ad in the sites classified section


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

good luck!


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Where are you? These are great machines. Not sure I would own one in in the USA with no parts supply. Up here in the great white north, we at least have dealer parts access.


----------



## SnowChopper (Oct 12, 2021)

I am in northeast Pennsylvania. There is no need to worry about parts as these do not brake, at east in my experience.


----------



## SnowChopper (Oct 12, 2021)

$3200 OBO


----------



## SnowChopper (Oct 12, 2021)

Bump
$2800


----------



## Tydaddy (2 mo ago)

Did you ever sell this?


----------

